# [SOLVED] Can't find audio drivers on "make menuconfig"

## japtar10101

Hrm, this should be an easy problem to solve, but I'm somehow making it harder than it seems.  I've been following the alsa installation guide, but I can't seem to find my audio driver.  Here's the audio driver itself:

```
$sudo lspci -v | grep -i audio

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
```

Where is it located in "make menuconfig"?Last edited by japtar10101 on Tue Jun 15, 2010 2:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

It looks like SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is your option.

----------

## bobspencer123

```
                                                 

        -> Device Drivers                                                  

         -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                

            -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                 

               -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])                          

                  -> Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL [=y])  

```

to search in menuconfig type: /

that's just plain old backslash

then enter text and voila.

----------

## japtar10101

Thank you!

----------

